# Honda G42 repair manual?



## Canwoodsman (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can download a repair manual for this motor? 171 cc, 4.5 hp and by the serial # most likely a 1975 model. This version of the motor was made from 1975-1979.
I just bought a Honda EG 1500 generator that has sat for years for $50. I cleaned out the gas tank, fuel filter/shutoff valve, and carb/float bowl and have it running good.
I have found the owners manuals for the generator and motor but am looking for the motor repair manual.

Thanks: Rick


----------



## Canwoodsman (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's a couple pic's.

















Rick


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

*Honda repair manuals*

Hi,

for Honda manuals, I usually visit
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/interface.html

Then click on Service -> Service Information
Then click on Shop Manual

However, when I had a quick look I had difficulties finding the Honda G42.

I guess it would not hurt to contact them and ask them if they have the repair manual available.

Kind Regards
Al


----------



## Canwoodsman (Aug 13, 2009)

Al: I also had a problem finding it. Hoping someone hear might know.

Rick


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.helminc.com/helm/product...ype=N&mscsid=5P3NX8CAWT3R9NG064AET0U8LJ8N1Q6F
This manual should also cover the engine.


----------



## Canwoodsman (Aug 13, 2009)

rotti1968: Thanks for the link. I was hoping to find something I could download. That manual would cost me more than I paid for the generator.

Rick


----------

